# Favourite Commentary



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2014)

Break 90's quote on the greatest goal thread got me think. Best line of commentary from any sport. 

I love the Barry Davies "and where were the Germans, and frankly who cares" line from the GB olympic hockey triumph. Blatant patriotism and just funny to hear on the BBC and from someone like Davies.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 22, 2014)

Jonners and the rest of the TMS team getting into fits of uncontrollable giggles when Jonners exclaimed that Botham got out because he couldn't get his leg over ( the stumps!)
Nearly crashed the car as a result and nearly needed a change of clothes....


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 22, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Jonners and the rest of the TMS team getting into fits of uncontrollable giggles when Jonners exclaimed that Botham got out because he couldn't get his leg over ( the stumps!)
Nearly crashed the car as a result and nearly needed a change of clothes....
		
Click to expand...

Yup that'd be mine too, priceless


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Jonners and the rest of the TMS team getting into fits of uncontrollable giggles when Jonners exclaimed that Botham got out because he couldn't get his leg over ( the stumps!)
Nearly crashed the car as a result and nearly needed a change of clothes....
		
Click to expand...

Good call sir. Had completely forgotten all about that one. I was going to go with the Gareth Evans Ba Ba try but thought the Davies one was so left field for the situation


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Jonners and the rest of the TMS team getting into fits of uncontrollable giggles when Jonners exclaimed that Botham got out because he couldn't get his leg over ( the stumps!)
Nearly crashed the car as a result and nearly needed a change of clothes....
		
Click to expand...

Genius

http://youtu.be/KsVTpX7LdZQ

Brilliantn


----------



## GB72 (Dec 22, 2014)

5 Live commentary on the drop goal to win the 2003 world cup. As a life long rugby fan there will never be better, extra time, a worthy hero and the aussies beaten on home turf


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Dec 22, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Jonners and the rest of the TMS team getting into fits of uncontrollable giggles when Jonners exclaimed that Botham got out because he couldn't get his leg over ( the stumps!)
Nearly crashed the car as a result and nearly needed a change of clothes....
		
Click to expand...

Can`t remember the commentator, but "The bowler`s Holding, the batsman`s Willey" during the England vs West Indies test series.


----------



## richart (Dec 22, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Jonners and the rest of the TMS team getting into fits of uncontrollable giggles when Jonners exclaimed that Botham got out because he couldn't get his leg over ( the stumps!)
Nearly crashed the car as a result and nearly needed a change of clothes....
		
Click to expand...

 I was at that game, and didn't realise what all the laughter in the crowd was about until I got home.

Best for me though is Kenneth Wolstenholme's ' some people are on the pitch, they think it's all over, it is now' First game I can ever remember watching, and it has been all down hill ever since.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 22, 2014)

".....trousers, full of legs..."

who said that and about whom?


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 22, 2014)

MizunoGreyhound said:



			Can`t remember the commentator, but "The bowler`s Holding, the batsman`s Willey" during the England vs West Indies test series.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently another myth I'm afraid...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0a-FOoM9ms

I actually met Blowers - recognising his voice - at Sunningdale the first time I played it. Pretty sure he was wearing those red trousers too!

Here's the Botham incident! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzEBLrz3S1o


----------



## richart (Dec 22, 2014)

I also used to love the rugby commentaries with Cliff Morgan and Bill Mclaren. Cliff Morgans commentary of the Baa-Baa's game against New Zealand (sorry Foxy), when Gareth Edwards scored that try always makes the hairs stand up on the back of my neck. I remember at school, we were given the afternoon off to watch a reply of the match it was that good. 

Morgan said that he thought he had mucked up the commentary, as he couldn't think of anything to say when Edwards touched down, other than 'what a try'


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 22, 2014)

richart said:



			I also used to love the rugby commentaries with Cliff Morgan and Bill Mclaren. Cliff Morgans commentary of the Baa-Baa's game against New Zealand (sorry Foxy), when Gareth Edwards scored that try always makes the hairs stand up on the back of my neck. I remember at school, we were given the afternoon off to watch a reply of the match it was that good. 

Morgan said that he thought he had mucked up the commentary, as he couldn't think of anything to say when Edwards touched down, other than 'what a try'
		
Click to expand...

No probs Richard! I actually saw that game live at some ungodly hour of the morning! The whole game was a bit special, but that try in particular was a gem. Played very much as the modern game is played (there's a You-Tube of the entire match that I've watched too), but that was over 40 years ago! Some of my heroes were in that game, particularly Ian Kirkpatrick and Alex Wylie in the Forwards, Sid Going at Half Back and Bruce Robertson and Bryan Willams in the 3/4s! the All Blacks hadn't really 'discovered' the play making role of the Fly Half (First 5/8th to Kiwis) at that stage, But Bob Burgess showed them what the role was ab!out in his time! (as did Phil Bennett and Barry John a couple of years earlier who Dad really 'hated' for his pinpoint kick into touch - the rules about kicking directly into touch had just come in and he was an expert at the 1 bounce technique)

Ah..Memories!


----------



## richart (Dec 22, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			No probs Richard! I actually saw that game live at some ungodly hour of the morning! The whole game was a bit special, but that try in particular was a gem. Played very much as the modern game is played (there's a You-Tube of the entire match that I've watched too), but that was over 40 years ago! Some of my heroes were in that game, particularly Ian Kirkpatrick and Alex Wylie in the Forwards, Sid Going at Half Back and Bruce Robertson and Bryan Willams in the 3/4s! the All Blacks hadn't really 'discovered' the play making role of the Fly Half (First 5/8th to Kiwis) at that stage, But Bob Burgess showed them what the role was ab!out in his time! (as did Phil Bennett and Barry John a couple of years earlier who Dad really 'hated' for his pinpoint kick into touch - the rules about kicking directly into touch had just come in and he was an expert at the 1 bounce technique)

Ah..Memories!
		
Click to expand...

Sid Going was a great scrum half, but he looked about 40. I was never keen on Phil Bennett, kicked too much usually, but I think it was also because he took over the number 10 from my my favourite player, Barry John.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 23, 2014)

richart said:



			Sid Going was a great scrum half, but he looked about 40. I was never keen on Phil Bennett, kicked too much usually, but I think it was also because he took over the number 10 from my my favourite player, Barry John.
		
Click to expand...

Going probably looked 40 when he was 18! Touring teams who played Northland/North Auckland had (and still have) a whole family of Goings, and extended family, to play against!

As I posted above, Dad hated what Barry John did, but we had lots of discussions about how his precision kicking was magic! We went (walking much of the way) to the Lions Test in Christchurch that the All Blacks won in '71. Unforgettable, especially Kirkpatrick's try. Wrong end to see JPR Williams tackle the goalpost and concuss himself (and continue playing!). I'm not sure whether the 'Direct kick into touch' rule was implemented in the Northern hemisphere earlier than the Southern, whether the kicking tactic was ignored by NZ coaches (probably) or they simply didn't have or develop that part of the game until BJ showed them its capability! The AB back play was pretty much about getting the ball out to big strong Bryan Williams (thighs the size of most player's torso) or for Robertson to cut back inside, scythe through everyone and send the nasty little Batty away in the corner. Oh and Kirkpatrick (particularly) and Wylie played as extra backs too, which is possibly why the Fly-Half role was a lower one in NZ!

As for commentators, Bill McLaren is the stand-out Rugby one for me. NZ has never really produced a great one imo. There was a satirical booklet called 'Newzild' that took the mick out of Kiwi expressions that talked about the all time great, and humble, player so revered by the RadioNZ commentator - Annie! According to the commentator, the mysterious Annie was everywhere....'Annie picks up the loose ball; Annie passes it; Annie breaks another tackle; Annie palms the Fullback off; Annie scores between the posts!' What a God!


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Dec 23, 2014)

Purely personal one but it involves a famous touchdown for the Tampa Bay Bucs when we finally returned a kickoff for a touchdown after 30 years of trying.  The commentary was legendary and the fact that Fox Sports actually had the graphic ready when the guy scored was just awesome.    The second commentator is my former co-host on Tampa sports radio, Gene Deckerhoff, who still thinks this is the greatest moment he has ever had in the game and that included seeing the Bucs win the Super Bowl in Jan 2003.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7bBvQP3v8k


----------



## Tongo (Dec 23, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Break 90's quote on the greatest goal thread got me think. Best line of commentary from any sport. 

I love the Barry Davies "and where were the Germans, and frankly who cares" line from the GB olympic hockey triumph. Blatant patriotism and just funny to hear on the BBC and from someone like Davies.
		
Click to expand...

I can remember watching the 1988 Olympic Hockey as a 9 year old kid. Watching the likes of Imran Sherwani and Sean Kerly got me into the sport which i still go and watch now and again today.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 23, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Jonners and the rest of the TMS team getting into fits of uncontrollable giggles when Jonners exclaimed that Botham got out because he couldn't get his leg over ( the stumps!)
Nearly crashed the car as a result and nearly needed a change of clothes....
		
Click to expand...

That was hilarious!


----------



## Tongo (Dec 23, 2014)

Not a famous piece of commentary but watching the highlights of the 2002 Ryder Cup on the beeb. Padraig Harrington had a putt to win a match on the 18th which horseshoed around the cup. He looked gutted and Peter Alliss commentary was : Oh, robbery with a bit of violence!" It was a superb use of hyperbole which, for reasons i know not, has stuck in the memory!


----------



## Tongo (Dec 23, 2014)

Similarly whilst watching the last few holes of the 2004 Masters. Ernie Els was on the 18th needing a birdie to keep track with Mickelson. It was all hushed and Alliss out of nowhere goes in a high pitched voice: "Come on Ernie!.....fastest milkman in the west." Such a tense moment but such a funny moment nontheless.


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 23, 2014)

Another Peter Allis one - from the Benson and Hedges at Fulford in the late 80s - Faldo left a shot in the bunker and after he's hit his second attempt onto the green they showed close up of the sand "Looks like a couple of shetland ponies have been mating in there" said Mr Allis


----------



## MashieNiblick (Dec 23, 2014)

richart said:



			I also used to love the rugby commentaries with Cliff Morgan and Bill Mclaren. Cliff Morgans commentary of the Baa-Baa's game against New Zealand (sorry Foxy), when Gareth Edwards scored that try always makes the hairs stand up on the back of my neck.
		
Click to expand...

Was going to nominate this too. Never get bored of seeing it or hearing it. Truly amazing.



Foxholer said:



			As for commentators, Bill McLaren is the stand-out Rugby one for me.
		
Click to expand...

My favourite commentator of all time. Beautiful voice and superb descriptions of players and action that perfectly captured the spirit of the game as it used to be in the pre-professional days. I can still hear him now describing a "thumping tackle" by some "burly farmer from the borders". Happy days.

As for other memorable commentary I have to mention Henry Longhurst, St Andrews 1970, Doug Sanders and _that _putt on the 18th. "There but for the grace of God..."


----------



## c1973 (Dec 23, 2014)

'Champagne' Charlie Nicholas was always a favourite of mine, forever getting the 'big' words mixed up. 

One I recall is.....

Rangers v the sheep at Pittodrie, minor crowd trouble as a few Aberdeen fans attempted (and generally failed, a bit of shouting and one punch thrown....at an old guy btw) to get into the Rangers end. 
Charlie informed the viewers that 'the Aberdeen fans are having an excursion with the Rangers fans'.........erm, altercation Charlie, the word is altercation. 

Only an Excuse do a good sketch of him murdering the English language every New Year. 

Good player in his day mind you.


----------



## StevieT (Dec 23, 2014)

For me it was John Aldridge commentating on the local radio station here in Liverpool when we won the European Cup in Istanbul, 2005.  Never heard passion like it - will try and find it on youtube; it's brilliant!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 23, 2014)

Not commentary really but David Beckham was once asked "Are you a volatile player?" He replied "Yes, I think so, I can play in midfield or wide on the right"


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 23, 2014)

David Coleman was the king  

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/te...2/David-Coleman-dies-Top-20-Colemanballs.html


----------



## CMAC (Dec 23, 2014)

"They'll be dancing in the streets of Hawick...."


----------



## One Planer (Dec 23, 2014)

Some of the late, great Sid Waddell quotes are timeless.


"Look at the man go: it's like trying to stop a water buffalo with a pea-shooter."

"The atmosphere is so tense, if Elvis walked in with a portion of chips, you could hear the vinegar sizzle on them."

.... And my personal favourite

"He looks about as happy as a penguin in a microwave."


----------



## Break90 (Dec 23, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Some of the late, great Sid Waddell quotes are timeless.


"Look at the man go: it's like trying to stop a water buffalo with a pea-shooter."

"The atmosphere is so tense, if Elvis walked in with a portion of chips, you could hear the vinegar sizzle on them."

.... And my personal favourite

"He looks about as happy as a penguin in a microwave."
		
Click to expand...

and when commentating on swarthy long haired Steve Beaton.......

"you've heard of Adonis, this fella is THE donis"

quality


----------



## Val (Dec 23, 2014)

CMAC said:



			"They'll be dancing in the streets of Hawick...."
		
Click to expand...

Got to love Bill McLaren, legendary.


----------



## Rumpokid (Dec 23, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Some of the late, great Sid Waddell quotes are timeless.


"Look at the man go: it's like trying to stop a water buffalo with a pea-shooter."

"The atmosphere is so tense, if Elvis walked in with a portion of chips, you could hear the vinegar sizzle on them."

.... And my personal favourite

"He looks about as happy as a penguin in a microwave."
		
Click to expand...

Digressing a little here..But do not know if you managed to watch Booze andbullseyes on BBC 4?...Story of darts rising popularity from late 70's through 80'...Was great viewing with references from Sid and loads of others.Think it is listed for one more day to view.


----------



## c1973 (Dec 23, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Digressing a little here..But do not know if you managed to watch Booze andbullseyes on BBC 4?...Story of darts rising popularity from late 70's through 80'...Was great viewing with references from Sid and loads of others.Think it is listed for one more day to view.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the heads up, downloading as I type. I'll enjoy watching that.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 23, 2014)

richart said:



			I also used to love the rugby commentaries with Cliff Morgan and Bill Mclaren. Cliff Morgans commentary of the Baa-Baa's game against New Zealand (sorry Foxy), when Gareth Edwards scored that try always makes the hairs stand up on the back of my neck. I remember at school, we were given the afternoon off to watch a reply of the match it was that good. 

Morgan said that he thought he had mucked up the commentary, as he couldn't think of anything to say when Edwards touched down, other than 'what a try'
		
Click to expand...




MashieNiblick said:



			Was going to nominate this too. Never get bored of seeing it or hearing it. Truly amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Here's the full match, including a pretty weak, but well appreciated haka 'aimed' at the crowd rather than the opposition!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89h49kubZI4

Notice the enormous smile of the ref as he comes through after the game. Pretty much summed up a lot of the joy of the non-participants - and probably all 30 participants once the exhaustion was soothed by a Beer or 2!


----------



## Vikingman (Dec 23, 2014)

The legend that is Mick Morgan.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3K312eIyrg


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 23, 2014)

One of my all time favourites is from the late great David Coleman, commentating on the 1980 Olympics, when Seb Coe won the 1500 metres Gold.

Unforgettable! :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 23, 2014)

I believe without looking it up Gary Herbert in the Olympics commentating on the 
coxless 4 I think, maybe Redgraves final medal,quality.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 23, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			The legend that is Mick Morgan.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3K312eIyrg

Click to expand...

Hey Dave, you must be able to do a more than passable Ray Rose impression with your voice......


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 23, 2014)

This one for me!

[video=youtube;6wyLvagyApY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wyLvagyApY[/video]


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 24, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			The legend that is Mick Morgan.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3K312eIyrg

Click to expand...


Classic clip

"Well a cant speke"

ha


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 24, 2014)

I saw the post headline and immediately the Barry Davies line came to mind. Still great. Lovely to see that was first up. As a hockey player at the time it had extra meaning.

Davies was one of the best commentators of his time and was poorly neglected by the BBC as they kept pushing the awful John Motson instead.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Dec 24, 2014)

For comedy value......this, the legendary Dave Higson.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LWROx-krhE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1vOfKKSbw4

For best ever...as others have said, has to be Cliff Morgan and the Edwards try against the Barbarians. 



Lord Tyrion said:



			Davies was one of the best commentators of his time and was poorly neglected by the BBC as they kept pushing the awful John Motson instead.
		
Click to expand...

Just shows it's all about opinions. Always thought Davies was too opinionated on what he was describing....not a patch on Motty for me.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 25, 2014)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Davies was one of the best commentators of his time and was poorly neglected by the BBC as they kept pushing the awful John Motson instead.
		
Click to expand...




Fyldewhite said:



			Just shows it's all about opinions. Always thought Davies was too opinionated on what he was describing....not a patch on Motty for me.
		
Click to expand...

Funny, I always found Motson opinionated and preferred Davies, just goes to show.

As a commentary moment I love the bit when Harry Carpenter, commentating on the Tyson Bruno fight in Las Vegas, forgot he was supposed to be neutral; "Go onâ€¦.. get in there Frank!"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRwXf6Pv-yE


----------



## Tongo (Dec 25, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Funny, I always found Motson opinionated and preferred Davies, just goes to show.

As a commentary moment I love the bit when Harry Carpenter, commentating on the Tyson Bruno fight in Las Vegas, forgot he was supposed to be neutral; "Go onâ€¦.. get in there Frank!"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRwXf6Pv-yE

Click to expand...

I preferred Davies to Motson. Motson trots out too many stats for my liking.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 25, 2014)

Not a favourite commentary but a somewhat memorable one. (although i didnt see it live but rather on a beeb documentary!) Alex Hay's comment of "Oooooohhhhh, that's curtains" as Greg Norman's tee shot at the 16th landed in the water during the final round of the 96 Masters. A haunting comment to a strange final round.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 26, 2014)

Rob McLean: â€œJohn Hartson is playing superbly today.â€ Sandy Clark: â€œYes, Rob, there's no one better.â€ McLean: â€œSo, who is your Man of the Match?â€ Sandy Clark: â€œAlan Thompson.â€


----------



## Jensen (Dec 26, 2014)

Bjorge Lilleslien football commentary when Norway beat England in 1981. 
Absolute classic he refers to Lord Nelson, Lady Dianna, Clement Atlee. Henry Cooper and Maggie Thatcher your boys took one hell of a beating !


http://youtu.be/PqZTP8-8wIs

 :thup: :thup:


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 26, 2014)

â€œAs far as the money goes in the English Premiership, the goose has been well and truly milked.â€ Graham Speirs.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 26, 2014)

I remember Eddie Wareing!

Up and Under!
He will be having an early bath!
A bit of a fracas going on there!
Itâ€™s a full coat colder on the East Coast!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 26, 2014)

Journalist: â€œSo, Gordon, in what areas do you think Middlesbrough were better than you today?â€ Gordon Strachan: â€œWhat areas? Mainly that big green one out there...â€


----------



## richart (Dec 26, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			I remember Eddie Wareing!

Up and Under!
He will be having an early bath!
A bit of a fracas going on there!
Itâ€™s a full coat colder on the East Coast!
		
Click to expand...

When Don Fox missed a kick right in front of the posts, in the last minute to win the Cup Final, he came out with the classic 'He's a poor lad' He just sounded so sorry for Fox.


----------

